# Looking for Elevated Adirondack Chair Plan



## the dukester (May 23, 2011)

I have 45 years woodworking experience but a newbie to this forum. I specialize in A:nhl_checking:dirondack style furniture and am always interested in new ideas, new approaches, and new friends.

My question: I am looking for an elevated Adirondack style adult chair that swivels and reclines. Anybody know where I can find a plan?


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings and welcome to the router forums, we are glad to have you join us.


----------



## The Warthog (Nov 29, 2010)

I've mde a number of reclining Muskoka nhl_checking: I'm Canadian, OK?) Chairs, but never thought of making them swivel. Perhaps you can buy the swivel mechanism from a hardware supplier? It could be a challenge to come up with your own design.


----------

